# Rupes Bigfoot Kits, Polishes and Pads now in stock



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

We are proud to announce that we are an official Rupes Polishers retailer.

We have the Rupes Bigfoot 15 standard and the Rupes Bigfoot Deluxe Kit in stock ready to go with more on the way.

Our stock includes various polishes and pads.



Remember follow us on Facebook for the latest news first.

Andrew


----------

